# Car shakes With speeds above 70mph



## warrior765 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, my car shakes a lot when i go above 70 mph. I recently changed the axels, two new tires up front balanced and aligned and also new struts. Cant figured out the problem.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Are you sure the wheels are aligned properly?? where are you feeling the vibrations?


----------



## warrior765 (Aug 7, 2007)

you feel the vibration on the entire front. the steering wheel shakes, the door panel and anything in center console.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Go back to the tire place and ask for a re-balance because it shakes.
and then ask them to check for out of round.
I have personally had bad new tires and bent rims, steel and Alloy. 
If you can watch when they spin the wheel.
If its good you need to get the struts and ball joints checked.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

IanH said:


> Go back to the tire place and ask for a re-balance because it shakes.
> and then ask them to check for out of round.
> I have personally had bad new tires and bent rims, steel and Alloy.
> If you can watch when they spin the wheel.
> If its good you need to get the struts and ball joints checked.



This is good advice, I would follow it. Oh, and good luck!


----------



## warrior765 (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for advice will go get it checked...


----------



## michael503 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm going through this now. I just put 4 new tires on mine, I mounted them, a shop balanced them.
They are General UHP summer tires on 15" rims and they replaced a worn set of Falkens.
The Falkens shook and howled, the Generals are smoother, but the wheel still shakes intermittently above 60. I checked and I have some play in the LH inner tie rod end.

Any play in a steering component will amplify an out of balance / out of round condition, allowing the wheel to move within the slop zone. Check your tie rods and ball joints for slack. If you find yourself agonizing over a minute balance problem, consider the possibility that the problem may be somewhere else.


----------



## warrior765 (Aug 7, 2007)

I had my tires re balanced and it solved the problem. The first shop probably didn't balance it good enough. I took it to another shop and sure enough it works great now. One rim needed to be weighted in 4 places in order for it to be balanced, 2 on inside and 2 on outside. It only cost me like $20.00 to get it re balanced. Also when you put new tires on it takes some time for them to be broken in, then you can re balance them. Good luck to you.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

michael503 said:


> I'm going through this now. I just put 4 new tires on mine, I mounted them, a shop balanced them.
> They are General UHP summer tires on 15" rims and they replaced a worn set of Falkens.
> The Falkens shook and howled, the Generals are smoother, but the wheel still shakes intermittently above 60. I checked and I have some play in the LH inner tie rod end.
> 
> Any play in a steering component will amplify an out of balance / out of round condition, allowing the wheel to move within the slop zone. Check your tie rods and ball joints for slack. If you find yourself agonizing over a minute balance problem, consider the possibility that the problem may be somewhere else.


Jack the car up and try and wiggle the front wheels back and forth. Any movment would mean you need to ball joints.


----------



## thexskywalker9 (Aug 24, 2008)

try changing the brake pads with rotors, get new rotors and pads, if you have new pads and didnt changed rotors those can cause vibrations, and basically pads and rotors swapped at the same time, that should do it. I only say that because i didnt see u mention anything aobut those two, so try them. good luck with that man...


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

thexskywalker9 said:


> try changing the brake pads with rotors, get new rotors and pads, if you have new pads and didnt changed rotors those can cause vibrations, and basically pads and rotors swapped at the same time, that should do it. I only say that because i didnt see u mention anything aobut those two, so try them. good luck with that man...


This is true, but not his symptoms. vibrations with warped rotors would only occur when he brakes, not while driving.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

Agreed - I had the exact same problem - shaking in steering and dash at any speed over 68-70. Took her in to my tire dealer to check alignment - discovered front passenger side tire was completely out of balance. Tire had actually gone bad - to the point that they couldn't even balance it. Thankfully, warranty covered replacement tire.....and, MAGIC, vibration went away....


----------

